# Got some new molds



## Jim (May 24, 2007)

I purchased a 3 inch and 4 inch senko type mold, and I have a 6 inch mold on the way. Im pumped! Now I can make stick baits in all the relevant sizes

3 inch
4 inch
5 inch
6 inch

7 inch (soon)
10 inch (later)

Who's buying? lol!
I might just attach a store to this website....who knows.

Now All Im waiting for is plastic to come (Took forever! :evil: )


----------



## dampeoples (May 24, 2007)

You're hooked now!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2007)

I can help by suggesting colors


----------



## cjensen (May 24, 2007)

you'll have to post some pics once you get some poured. Always looking for good replacements for the Yamamoto Senko's.


----------



## Icefisher15 (May 25, 2007)

lol wanna sponsor me?.... haha loved your baits, ill have to get in an order to you eventually.


----------

